# tires



## pageme136 (Jan 9, 2006)

I just bought nitto 555r 245/45r was that a good buy on my part or is there something that is better that is on the market that are street slicks that are legal to drive on the road i saw the bf goodrich but they didnt have the size that i needed


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

They are a good DD tire. I've had them and liked them... not bad in the rain either. I now have the BFG DR's which do grip a lot better. Though unlike the Nittos that last 10k miles and are good in the rain, the BFG's last around 5k miles and suck in the rain.


----------

